
Google’s mobile search results now include videos of celebs answering questions - shafyy
https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/07/googles-mobile-search-results-now-include-videos-of-celebs-answering-your-questions/?ncid=rss&utm_source=tcfbpage&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=FaceBook&sr_share=facebook
======
shafyy
I submitted this because I saw it today and am not entirely sure what Google's
play here is. Would love to hear your opinions/guesses.

